# Tanto point



## gurn (May 23, 2010)

Did anyone see the artical in Traditional Bowhunter about tanto tips being inferior for penatration except in tough bone. I found it interesting. It was some food for thought.
Remember up here we aint got hogs so we go stir crazy waitin for season and come up with dumb stuff to talk about.


----------



## OconeeDan (May 23, 2010)

I imagine that the best penetrating point ever would be a 2 blade long profile broadhead that gradually tapered to a needle point.
BUT, when it hits bone, the point will curl like the shoe of an elf.
So I file a chisel point on my broadheads  to make them tougher.
Not really a tanto but only the last 1/8" or so is chiseled.
WELL, at least they look cool!
Dan


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 23, 2010)

gurn said:


> Did anyone see the artical in Traditional Bowhunter about tanto tips being inferior for penatration except in tough bone. I found it interesting. It was some food for thought.
> Remember up here we aint got hogs so we go stir crazy waitin for season and come up with dumb stuff to talk about.



I've never had a tanto tip bend or curl yet on my Grizzlies but have on others pointed type tips. mIKe


----------



## Night Wing (May 23, 2010)

I've never bent or curled the tip on any of my 2 blade STOS broadheads.


----------



## Philbow (May 23, 2010)

Unless the arrow enters behind the ribs or slips between the ribs the broadhead will hit bone to get to the heart/lungs. Now whether a 70 lb doe, or a 150 lb buck, or a 300 lb boar (hog or bear) has ribs tough enough to bend the needle point is a different discussion. But even a 70 lb doe has a tough humerus so I have tandoed all my magnus broadheads just in case.


----------



## gurn (May 23, 2010)

I believe the artical was written by a representive of Magnus. He was explaining why they did not make a tanto tip head. He also hit a little on why they didnt make single bevels.


----------



## Mudfeather (May 23, 2010)

We bowhunters are alot about getting on the lastest greatest stuff. I have never had a regular tip on a Zwickey curl.  I can tell you that you will hit hide on every death shot but you might not hit heavy bone.

I know the hide on moose is amazingly thick. I was suprised and after seeing it would rather shoot the regular tip on a Zwickey or Silver Flame anytime over the tip on a grizzley or a blunt type tip.


----------



## Tikki (May 25, 2010)

Gurn, what did the article have to say about single bevels?


----------



## gurn (May 25, 2010)

They were saying that a broadhead that accually turns when your shooting it (singel bevel )would most likely lose some engery due to the side pressure against the tissue.
slowing down penatration. This was wrote in response to long term testing that had been done promoting the adavantage of single bevel and tanto tip heads. Basicly what I could get out of both lines of thinkin
was single bevels cause a lager wound cnannel in tissue and are better at spliting bone. Even better  for bone with a tanto tip. Regular double bevels with regular tips take less engery to cut through hide and meat. The No Mercy is somewhere in between. It's a singel bevel with out the tanto tip.
Recon It's just like bullets. If I hit lung, one bullet would work better than one designed for  shoulder bone, and vise versa. Different things work better in different situations.
Everything is a trade off.


----------



## dtala (May 26, 2010)

gurn, I think the important thing to remember is that they(Magnus) are explaining why they don't make a tanto point..kinda like a car salesman telling you why their car is better

and I'll take Dr Ashbys test reports over someone selling a head everytime.....he has no monetary interest in the outcome unlike folks making heads.

Night Wing, ya ain't shot enough of those STOS heads. I tanto all of my STOS heads because I have curled two of em on deer. I see no difference in penetration on the tanto heads vs the regular heads. STOS is a great point.

  troy


----------



## gurn (May 26, 2010)

dtala said:


> gurn, I think the important thing to remember is that they(Magnus) are explaining why they don't make a tanto point..kinda like a car salesman telling you why their car is better
> 
> and I'll take Dr Ashbys test reports over someone selling a head everytime.....he has no monetary interest in the outcome unlike folks making heads.
> 
> ...



I agree that we dont know the motivation behind there article. Just saying what I understood the article to be getting at. I am no expert, thats for sure.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 26, 2010)

Who wrote the article and what are his credentials??

I'm with Troy on this one. Docs a good friend of mine and he and I argue a bit over the pros and cons of things. He's a bit too extreme for my tastes because i actually like BIG heads that leave wide gashes. But all in all his findings are fact based, nonbiased, and usually tested in actual real life shooting and hunting situations over and over again before he ever opens his mouth.

I believe the "loses some energy due to the side pressure" statement about single bevels is absolute BUNK. The reason the head turns and creates the "s" type cut is the head is following the actual path of least resistance. It's also creating that path because of the bevel, so it turns to the soft side that has less resistance and therefore creates the wound channel. If it's following a path of least resistance it's not waisting energy on a side side motion.

I honestly think the "S" cut is pretty cool. and as a carpenter who uses chisels a good bit I'm very familiar with the single bevel and very efficient at sharpening them. However, soft tissue mediums such as stacked wet deer hides and ballistic gellatin in my tetsing show it to have NO MORE penetrating values than an equally sharpened double bevel head of the same size, make and M.A. It doesn't have any less. but it doesn't show any more either. So why use it?? the "S" opens the slit. It creates a wound that does not clot as easily.

On to tantos. again me and ol DTALA see eyeballs to eyeballs. What some folks don't realize is there's 2 different type of tanto or chisel tips. Those you hap hazardly slap on the end of an arrow with a file and pay no never mind to, and those you actually take the time to do right and actully SHARPEN THE CHISEL SECTION AS WELL. Yea, thats right, like an itty bitty teeny weeny "starter" head up there openin it up for the rest of things to come.

When you do this. it will push through wet deer hide by hand as easy or easier than needle tips do. So whats the point?? chiseled off tantos don't curl. And I've curled every head out there at some point in time or other. Zwickey, Ace, WW, Bear, Steel force and Magnus on actual GAME ANIMAL IMPACTS. Never shot a stos at an animal that  I had not  already chiseled off. Had learned my lesson by then.


----------



## gurn (May 26, 2010)

Lance send me your address, and I will send you the copy of Traditional Bowhunter that had the article. Heck I'm simple minded and could be reading it wrong.


----------



## Dennis (May 26, 2010)

Woody Sanford of Magnus Broadheads


----------



## LanceColeman (May 26, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Woody Sanford of Magnus Broadheads



There ya go. I shot on the Magnus shooting staff for 4 years. It's hard to be on any prostaff or work for any company and not be biased for that company. You stand behind your product. and if it's not a design you make?? or you plan to make?? You find a flaw with it.

And thanks for ther offer Gurnie but I don't read that stuff anymore. Either makes me mad, makes me envious, or makes me wonder if I'm not doing everything totally wrong. I been doing this way too long to start thinking  I'm doing everything wrong.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 26, 2010)

It ain't like there is a resistant gene pool out there that is immune to any broadhead sold by the six pack.


----------

